# Yellow poop -- normal?



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

My 4 yr old GR almost always poops yellow. It's not a bright bright yellow, but it's like a mustardy dark yellow, almost looks like it blends in with the "brown". 

Is this something I should be worried about? What could this yellow dog poop mean?


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

You didn't happen to steal him from a giant up in the sky with a beanstalk as your getaway vehicle, did you?

No? Well, it doesn't sound normal to me, but I wouldn't trust my opinion on this one. What do you feed him?


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Red Fraggle said:


> You didn't happen to steal him from a giant up in the sky with a beanstalk as your getaway vehicle, did you?
> 
> No? Well, it doesn't sound normal to me, but I wouldn't trust my opinion on this one. What do you feed him?


Haha, I feed him Pedigree adult complete nutrition. Would food be the only variable in the discoloration?


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> My 4 yr old GR almost always poops yellow. It's not a bright bright yellow, but it's like a mustardy dark yellow, almost looks like it blends in with the "brown".
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about? What could this yellow dog poop mean?


We are much more concerned with *sudden changes* in the color (or the consistency) of the stool, than we are with the color itself. If the color of the stool has been relatively the same, if it is not suddenly becoming noticably looser, and if there is no blood or foreign material in it, there really isn't any cause for concern.


----------



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

Poly said:


> We are much more concerned with *sudden changes* in the color (or the consistency) of the stool, than we are with the color itself. If the color of the stool has been relatively the same, if it is not suddenly becoming noticably looser, and if there is no blood or foreign material in it, there really isn't any cause for concern.


I adopted him a week ago so I'm not too sure on what the color of his stool was before that but ever since he's been with me his stool was been yellow. It's relatively solid, so it's not diarrhea-y or anything.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

However, you might consider changing to a better quality food for more reasons than just poop color.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Blacklite said:


> My 4 yr old GR almost always poops yellow. It's not a bright bright yellow, but it's like a mustardy dark yellow, almost looks like it blends in with the "brown".
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about? What could this yellow dog poop mean?


Blacklite ,

Yellow poop can be a sign of Giardia/Cocci. It does not have to be loose , however in most cases it is.

I would for sure pick up some good quality kibble with a named meat source as first ingredient. If you have a feed store or a TSC close by, it will be easy to find good kibble at fair prices. If you have no Vet history on your new dog it may be time for a check up.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

If you change the food, remember to do it slowly over a week, mixing some with the old food, so the dog doesn't get an upset stomach. Also, if color is the only issue, you can call and ask the Vet. However, I expect that things will change a bit after he has been with you for a couple of weeks, and gotten sued to your routine.

On the other ... hand, my dog has poop with an orange glow... I feed him two large raw carrots everyday


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes pedigree is well ill just say I wouldn't feed it ... My dogs won't even eat it anyway. I recomend this site : www.dogfoodadvisor.com I have it bookmarked, it really is a great site.


----------

